# Hi everyone. Another Scott here.



## quadrapop

Hi there, I have posted and came here looking for mice and found it near impossible to find anything I was looking for in Scotland. I have found some I hope to collect on tuesday though. As a child at 7/8 it was a hobby I shared with my mum breeding mice from a stable next to our horses. We had hundreds and bred a lot of fancys that werent comon near us and supplied a lot of the pet shops. Finding that they are harder to get hold of now I thought why not eh? Well heres some pics of my faves from 1998 and hoping to get something along these lines again.


































Cant wait to collect the new mice and no doubt add a few more and venture into it. Its been a long time so expect many "whats this" posts.


----------



## laoshu

hi there welcome to the forum and back to the mice world :O)


----------



## quadrapop

Thanks, learning a lot already


----------



## Onyx

Aww lovely! Your welcome over to see our lot any day and have a brew and chat =)


----------



## quadrapop

oh, is this a local?


----------



## Onyx

I'm in Paisley =)


----------



## quadrapop

still a bit away, im in glenrothes. Anyone closer to me you know of?


----------



## Onyx

Hmm, although I'm local-ish, I'm not a Scot, so not sure on the lay of the land, so to speak. Unicorn is unicorn is up north somewhere and Kallan is in carluke, if they are any good to you. Other than that most people who breed in Scotland are supplying their reptiles/pet shops/friends with food, though a few like me do that as well as trying for the show types and certain colours. We're hard to find though lol! Most people advertising in Scotland have had accidental litters or somesuch, such a shame.


----------



## quadrapop

None are close really, im 25-30 mins from edinburgh if that helps more. I dont plan to breed for my reps but with 24 snakes it would have made life easier.


----------



## Onyx

hmm, nope I don't know anyone who breeds for certain type or colour in your area. I lived in Edinburgh for a while and the breeders I did find didn't have the best quality mice, there were a lot of health problems, poor coats and the like so I gave the east side of Scotland a miss for mice and waited to get some from the west. Now I am here it is much easier and had help from getting mice from Manchester brought up lol


----------



## quadrapop

I think I seen a post that you have a siamese, gorgeous!

My wish list is:

Self blue
Self black
gold satins
White satins
rex or texel
Long haired
Siamese.

I am hopefully collecting a group producing satins and curly coats but the above are the ones I like.


----------



## Onyx

Oh lordy, good luck with most of them and if you have any luck finding them PLEASE let me know!

I have white satins already (they are called Ivory satins =) ), along with champagnes, silvers, and pews (pink eyed whites), black tans, broken black tans and broken cinnamons. With a bit of luck and a LOT of sweet talking on my part, I'll be getting some Blue self in a few months. My siamese are great, they are from Kallan who in turn got hers from unicorn, they are lovely mice and very pretty but aren't breeding for me right now. Sucks!

Might be a good thing though, we have over 60 mice babies just now, with 5 does due between now and two weeks time lol.


----------



## quadrapop

good luck with that many babies, does "Unicorn" have any available at any time in the near future?


----------



## Onyx

I have no idea. Give unicorn a message and find out =)

That many babies aren't really a problem, I've been blessed with great mummy mice, so I just sit back and enjoy the process!


----------



## quadrapop

will do. Just looking at the self blacks and have to admit didnt think id like something like that but they are stunning. Really want some. Cant wait till tuesday to collect my first lot.


----------



## Onyx

Hehe! What are you getting?


----------



## quadrapop

A mix, 1 male 5 females. She tried to send me pics but Couldnt get clear enough to see but its gonna be a group that produce the curlys, texel or what i will have to double check. A couple of satins a choc n tan and something else, its all in an email. I asked what they are and what they carry but not sure what is visual and what is carried the way it was written. Will find out exactly when I get there.

just checked.

male: shaggy coat satin carrying curly coat and black spot

females: platinum (unure what this is?)
another that produces curlys
grey and white, produces platinums and greys
choc n tan
golden satin.


----------



## Onyx

oo pretty! well the grey and white will be a broken silver - most likely, if it is producing "greys" and platinums. Platinum is a very very very light shade of silver and is what my lot produce a lot.

Looking forward to pictures =)


----------



## quadrapop

do you have a pic of a platinum, I googled but nothing.


----------



## Onyx

I do but I've just been joined by friends. If you don't mind waiting a few hours, i#ll have one with you


----------



## quadrapop

I will get one in the morning if you do, no rush.


----------



## zany_toon

Hi and :welcome !!! Hope you manage to find everything you are looking for - I know how hard it was for me to find any mice! Actually, you aren't that far away from Dundee so if Onyx or kallan or any of the breeders down this end of Scotland have anything you like I might be able to help transport them when I visit family


----------



## moustress

Welcome!


----------



## quadrapop

zany_toon said:


> Hi and :welcome !!! Hope you manage to find everything you are looking for - I know how hard it was for me to find any mice! Actually, you aren't that far away from Dundee so if Onyx or kallan or any of the breeders down this end of Scotland have anything you like I might be able to help transport them when I visit family


That would be brilliant as I can get to dundee easily.

Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## zany_toon

quadrapop said:


> zany_toon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi and :welcome !!! Hope you manage to find everything you are looking for - I know how hard it was for me to find any mice! Actually, you aren't that far away from Dundee so if Onyx or kallan or any of the breeders down this end of Scotland have anything you like I might be able to help transport them when I visit family
> 
> 
> 
> That would be brilliant as I can get to dundee easily.
> 
> Thanks for the welcome.
Click to expand...

You're welcome - it gives me an excuse to have little baby mice to play with without having to figure out how I'm going to fit anymore in at home :lol:


----------



## quadrapop

haha true. I have to fine self blacks somewhere!


----------



## The Boggit keeper

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## Kallan

Hi! I am in Carluke and can travel. If you ever have any spare self blacks...


----------



## unicorn

I have not popped in for a while and now say arghhh cos I just put a couple of siamese does to Glasow with a friend last weekend.


----------



## Lou-Fraser

Hi there i live in scotland!!!! :thumbuo , Galashiels in the borders, i have 5 does 2 of which are sisters, i am looking to expand, i also found it very hard to find breeders in scotland, i had to travel to the north east of england to my first 2


----------



## quadrapop

I now have 8 does, 3 bucks and 12 babies lol, I managed to source some fancies from feeder breeders around me, its amazing what I could get when I thought they would just have whites.


----------

